# Better watch making an offer



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, the seller just might accept your offer. I made an offer of
$15.00 for a decent looking AF 303. It was accepted. Locomotive
looks complete. Seller states it does not run. For some reason I
have been wanting a 303. Will be here next week. Oh boy, another
project.

It has knuckle coupler and pulmor wheels. Perfect to pull my Frontier cars.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

mopac said:


> Yep, the seller just might accept your offer. I made an offer of
> $15.00 for a decent looking AF 303. It was accepted. Locomotive
> looks complete. Seller states it does not run. For some reason I
> have been wanting a 303. Will be here next week. Oh boy, another
> ...


been there... love that


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Whenever I see a buy it now or make offer, I always low-ball the seller,let's say I offer 1/2 of his/her buy it now. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyernut said:


> Whenever I see a buy it now or make offer, I always low-ball the seller,let's say I offer 1/2 of his/her buy it now. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't.


That's worked a couple of times for me too. You don't know until you ask.

(Anyone got a pristine "Northern" for sale for $ 100.00?)
Homer T.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyerFan said:


> That's worked a couple of times for me too. You don't know until you ask.
> 
> (Anyone got a pristine "Northern" for sale for $ 100.00?)
> Homer T.


I have a 336, never ran, original wrapper...$101.99...NOT!!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

How about free shipping.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyernut said:


> I have a 336, never ran, original wrapper...$101.99...NOT!!!!


Just one?

I watch E-bay a lot and some of the shipping charges border on gouging. $5.95 for shipping on a decal? Give me a break.
Some of you guys are lucky; lots of train shows. Here in Minnesnowta not so much. The last one until April is in 2 weeks. I'll be going for the hell of it.
Homer T.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know what you mean on shipping charges. I add price of item and shipping charge
to determine if I want item. If total is too high I will do a Texas on item. El Paso.

I watch Ebay also. We have a few train shows here but not much S stuff here and what there is
is over priced. I would rather hold item first but have had good luck on Ebay.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

There's an E-bayer that's local. He's willing to let me drive over and waive any shipping charges. Nice guy. I did meet him at a train show last fall. He told me about his store.
Homer T.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

mopac said:


> I know what you mean on shipping charges. I add price of item and shipping charge
> to determine if I want item. If total is too high I will do a Texas on item. El Paso.
> 
> I watch Ebay also. We have a few train shows here but not much S stuff here and what there is
> is over priced. I would rather hold item first but have had good luck on Ebay.


Same here. I overheard a couple of dealers talking at a train show and they have their friends bid up an item if it doesn't go as high as they want. They should set a reserve and at least be honest about it.

I rarely get things on ebay.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I watch E-bay a lot and some of the shipping charges border on gouging. $5.95 for shipping on a decal? Give me a break.

Last night I had a first happen on ebay. I won 2 auctions from same seller. 2 AF cars.
He refused to combine shipping. He had 9.99 shipping on each. Which is a little high.
No way am I paying 20.00 to ship 2 cars. I have been on ebay for many years and never seen a seller not combine shipping. I had not paid yet and I canceled the sales.
Never done that before but the guy would not even accept my request for combined shipping. I am sure this has happened to him before. When I sell on ebay I advertise
each additional item ships for one dollar. No one buys just one item. They always buy
at least 2 items to take advantage of cheap shipping. I sell more items that way.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I responded to a ad for a 57 Chevy, 2-dr, 350 ci, stick shift.The guy was asking $4k or so for it. I checked it out while my wife had a smoke in our car..I told the guy I wouldn't go over $2500 and that was it.. He hollered sold.. I walked back to the car and told my wife he took my low-ball offer. She said now what are you going to do?? I said I'll buy the car and sell it the next day, and I did... For more than I paid for it, of course.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

